# Fixing bowing under the headlights



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I'v read its a common problem how the bumper bows out and doesnt fit flush with fender below the headlights. I feel like iv seen info on to fix it before but searching hasnt proven to helpful. I will have the bumper off this weekend putting in new headlights and all that jazz and want to fix it while I'm at it. From looking it there doesnt appear to much to work with mounting wise in that area. I'm wondering if glueing a mount on the back side under the headlight that I would then secure to car would be best or just a disaster. I'm certainly not shelling out for a body shop to work on it, I just need a simple fix that will help it keep in place.


----------

